# This year edit



## 3shappyriding (Aug 29, 2012)

I edited a few videos that we had this year in grandvalira(andorra). that was my second year snowboarding but i did skate(minilong) and surf since lots of years. I hope you like the video! have fun 

frontside tuvieja teaser - YouTube


----------

